# Erie electronics ??



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting ready to order a unit ....I thought I knew what to get but the more I read , the harder it is to decide . I was pretty sure i was gonna get a Gen 2 HDS 9 . But I'm not sure if I'm gonna hook it up to the Trolling motor ....
So , those in the know ....any advice ?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

That is a Great choice or you could get a Lowrance elite or hook series. They have come a long way. Look for a bundle with the Navionics chip that will give you the best mapping available also


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the Gen 2 touch HDS 9 . Pretty happy with it but I'm still figuring out how to make the most of its available features


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

jcoholich said:


> That is a Great choice or you could get a Lowrance elite or hook series. They have come a long way. Look for a bundle with the Navionics chip that will give you the best mapping available also


I'm also looking for a fish finder. What happens if the unit doesn't haven a navionics chip with it? Do I need to look for a Great Lakes chip or anything like that with the unit?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Your best bet is a Navionics + chip but if you have an older chip Navionics updates chip will work


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been using my lowrance lcx 38c hd for yrs without a chip and it does everything I need it to do. the gen 2 hds 9 should make you a good choice and do everything you need for erie. but you can get all kind of navionics chips for what you need.
sherman


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I ended up buying a Navionics + chip . My new lowrance didn't have squat for base mapping on it . My 5 yr old Garmin haf better base mapping . 
Pretty sure you can buy em preloaded tho


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Lowrance can have insight USA or lake insight still not very detailed and up to date compared to Navionics


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

jcoholich said:


> Lowrance can have insight USA or lake insight still not very detailed and up to date compared to Navionics


By lake do you mean inland lakes or the Great Lakes. I only go on Erie, I don't need much in terms of nav, we stay close to home and are pretty fair weather people. 

Did Lowrance buy eagle? We had an old eagle fish finder, 7ish years old now, and found it cumbersome to use. Going 20mph in chop trying to change page views sucked, really want something easier to use.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They did a while ago but the new Lowrance units are simpler to use and read than the eagle units. Also the hook units are the easiest in terms of turn on and use and less settings to mess with unless you like fine tuning in a unit.


----------

